# Helloooooooo :D



## GhostsInSnow (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi, I'm Hannah, from Wolverhampton
I'm not a breeder but I absolutely adore mice and have pretty much always had them as pets
I've got three 6 month old girls at the moment 
But anyways, I thought I'd pop by and introduce myself before I go off and explore the forum


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome Hannah!

:welcome1


----------



## Fraction (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi Hannah!

The Fancy Mice Keepers forum is more for those of us with pet only meeces if you want to join us there


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Hannah and welcome.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello, welcome to the forum!


----------



## GhostsInSnow (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone 



Fraction said:


> Hi Hannah!
> 
> The Fancy Mice Keepers forum is more for those of us with pet only meeces if you want to join us there


I did join there after I joined here and posted an introduction thread on Friday but it's still not been verified by a mod so I can't do anything


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello  Feel free to explore, lots of wisdom on these forums


----------

